# Preventative counseling 99401 with Gardasil



## dlgordon (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can be reimbursed for billing the code 99401(counseling charge) with the initial Gardasil vaccine (90649), and administration code (90471)?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 8, 2008)

dlgordon said:


> Does anyone know if you can be reimbursed for billing the code 99401(counseling charge) with the initial Gardasil vaccine (90649), and administration code (90471)?



Hi,
I am Lavanya Mohan, CPC. My reply to you-
99401 is a separate procedure and is not supposed to be reported with Gardasil vaccination. 99401 should be billed as a separate visit.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't believe 99401 is reimbursed by most insurance, but we use it in our travel medicine clinic along with vaccines and their administrations.  However, our travel med doc does not participate in any insurance plans.


----------



## coppercent (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe we can get the "powers that be" to remove the "younger than 8 years of age" limitation on codes 90465-90468, so that they could be used.  Why only counsel a certain age group, when all ages who are getting an immunization have questions and need counseling???


----------

